# HP Elitebook 840 G2- Brightness Hot Keys don't work



## amodoko

Hi guys, have a weird question.  I currently own two HP Elitebook 840 G2's.  I bought them from someone recently and both came with Windows 8 Pro.  The seller reformatted them to factory conditions for me.  I upgraded one to Windows 10 Pro, and I left the other one with Windows 8.  Everything on them work, but I can not get the brightness hot keys to work on either one of them.  At first I couldn't even adjust the brightness on the one with Windows 10 Pro through the control panel, but then I downloaded a video driver to get that back for me so I can adjust it through the control panel at least.  I can adjust the one with Windows 8 Pro through the control panel as well.  I just can't get the hot keys to work.  Apparently, this is a very common issue on HP laptops that have been upgraded to Windows 10, but I'm still having the issue with the one that has Windows 8 Pro on it.  Can anyone help me figure out how to fix it?  I've done a lot of googling on this and there isn't a clear solution.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try installing the Hotkey driver.

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/...id=7343205&swItemId=ob_158963_1&swEnvOid=4192


----------



## amodoko

Oh my gosh! You're a frickin genius.  I seriously spent a lot of time googling this, I downloaded various hot key supports, tried disabling and re-enabling display adapters, etc.  Nothing worked, and tons of people are having issues with this.  And you somehow were able to find the right file for me to download in like a second?  That's insane.  Thanks so much, you have made my life so much easier.  I'm going to upgrade my other one to Windows 10 also and hopefully this driver will work on that one too.  Thanks so much!


----------



## voyagerfan99

amodoko said:


> Oh my gosh! You're a frickin genius.  I seriously spent a lot of time googling this, I downloaded various hot key supports, tried disabling and re-enabling display adapters, etc.  Nothing worked, and tons of people are having issues with this.  And you somehow were able to find the right file for me to download in like a second?  That's insane.  Thanks so much, you have made my life so much easier.  I'm going to upgrade my other one to Windows 10 also and hopefully this driver will work on that one too.  Thanks so much!


I worked computer repair for many years and had to deal with HP's pretty often (they're popular even though they suck - Elitebooks are nice though) so when you said the hotkeys weren't working I knew exactly what you needed 

The machines are the same, so the driver will work.


----------



## amodoko

Yep, it worked on my other laptop too after I just upgraded it to Windows 10  Your knowledge on this seriously helped me out.  I'm just glad you have experience in this, otherwise it probably would have taken me several days to figure this out, or I may not have ever gotten it, lol.


----------

